
10 line life – can you summarise your life history in 10 lines? - andrewstuart
Funny, factual, whatever. Can you summarise the most important phases of your life so far, in 10 lines?
======
a3n
Born.

Suffered.

Died. (TBA)

~~~
andrewstuart
+7

